# My Motorcycle Shots



## Dieselboy (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi, new here. Wanted to share some photos of my bike. Nikon D40 18-55 and 55-200mmVR nikkor lenses.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice photos. 
On the first one, you should be riding on it and take 2 shots.  One with and one without you and do a similar effect.


----------



## Opher (Jul 20, 2010)

Dieselboy said:


>



did you use 2 separate exposures or a ending flash?


----------



## Dieselboy (Jul 20, 2010)

Ending flash.


----------



## Opher (Jul 20, 2010)

thought so.  Nicely done.  The only thing that bugs me is the tree reflection in the top right.


----------



## Time_Attack (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice shots man!


----------



## JohnnyL (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow! That's the nicest bike I have ever seen!

The first one is great because it really shows the details and shape of the bike. The last one looks sweet in that urban environment but I think if you panned right and placed the bike on the left side of the frame , the picture would look even better.


----------



## Dieselboy (Jul 21, 2010)

JohnnyL said:


> ... I think if you panned right and placed the bike on the left side of the frame , the picture would look even better.




Sort of like this?


----------



## edouble (Jul 24, 2010)

Dieselboy will you explain to me how you took your first shot in this series? Step by step in detail? THANKS! It looks awesome! 

I have a ZX10R and I would love to experiment with this lighting technique!


----------



## Dieselboy (Jul 24, 2010)

edouble said:


> Dieselboy will you explain to me how you took your first shot in this series? Step by step in detail? THANKS! It looks awesome!
> 
> I have a ZX10R and I would love to experiment with this lighting technique!



Basically built a hood around my dewalt light and set the camera for an 8 sec exposure.  Fired the light in bursts around the bike, then ran behind it and fired it at myself. You can kind of see it in my hands.


----------



## Airborne_Guy (Jul 24, 2010)

hey are you on 600rr.net?


----------



## Dieselboy (Jul 24, 2010)

R6-Forum


----------



## Airborne_Guy (Jul 24, 2010)

Dieselboy said:


> R6-Forum


  You looked familiar...


----------



## deekim (Jul 24, 2010)

i think it looks bad ass. #3 would be my favorite if the nose of the bike was pointed towards the camera at a angle. i like the colors too, its dark and gives off that "this****ishot.com" haha


----------



## verticalization (Jul 25, 2010)

I would love to see number 3 cropped down so the bike is in the rule of thirds.. like Johnny L said..


----------



## Derrel (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm majorly diggin' the first concept.


----------



## Dieselboy (Jul 25, 2010)

Derrel said:


> I'm majorly diggin' the first concept.



Thanks, wish I had a better background though.


----------



## skywalker (Jul 26, 2010)

Awesome!``Is that you in the first photo?


----------



## 8ball (Oct 22, 2010)

Dieselboy said:


> edouble said:
> 
> 
> > Dieselboy will you explain to me how you took your first shot in this series? Step by step in detail? THANKS! It looks awesome!
> ...


 



dewalt light as in a construction light?
if so how did you get it to fire in bursts?
Is this what you useD?
http://www.diytools.co.uk/diy/Images/DB_Detail/_76615__156779__.jpg


----------

